# What Bike Did U Work on Today?



## spoker (Jun 18, 2015)

Columbia anna Phantom


----------



## mrg (Jun 18, 2015)

took it for a ride then decided to see what was under all that paint, man what a job, though about finishing it for the Shelby ride but don't know if I have the patients and may put it in the sale section and let someone else finish it.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 18, 2015)

It kinda has a cool look now


----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2015)

And you would look cool riding it for the Shelby Invasion Chris, I might do a little more stripping, should have taken a pic before I started it.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm still trying to shed bikes...lol


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2015)

I like it too and I want a Shelby... How Much?
I have a lil patience as long as I can take it for a ride between scrubbing....



mrg said:


> And you would look cool riding it for the Shelby Invasion Chris, I might do a little more stripping, should have taken a pic before I started it.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2015)

Tonight's project will either be firing up my engine or dismantling parts bikes for the scrapyard on Monday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2016)

Worked on this all week. Went from this:




To this:


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 15, 2016)

I worked on my 1976  Schwinn


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks great Mike but you missed a spot on the inside of the forward fender brace


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Looks great Mike but you missed a spot on the inside of the forward fender brace



Decided to leave it alone. Strange that is was the only brace that was rusted up. Just cleaned it & waxed.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2016)

Don't mean to be a downer, but this is what I worked on today. Looking at this awful sight.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2016)

I just painted this last week and Tom finished the stripes today.   All together and ready to roll


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not into girls bikes but that bike is bad ass! You did an awesome job cleaning it up Mike.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks great Chris. 

Toms the man for sure. He nailed it.

Now I have to get him over to my house soon.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 15, 2016)

this WWII vet...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice hairy feet & dirty sock shot. Are you "offering" yourself to your bike? I know you like it and all but sheesh!


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 16, 2016)

I was about to say, who's the transient sleeping on the sidewalk


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2016)

Serviced up some hubs for a 1941 Schwinn Autocycle Super Deluxe.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 16, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Serviced up some hubs for a 1941 Schwinn Autocycle Super Deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any pics of the whole bike?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2016)

Not yet.


Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Any pics of the whole bike?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Marty! We have the same workbench!


----------



## spoker (Feb 16, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Hey Marty! We have the same workbench!
> 
> View attachment 286218



and a complete tool set with only 3 wrenches!bet that keeps the overhead down!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 16, 2016)

*Darn...& I thought my work-bench was unique! 


*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 16, 2016)

2jakes said:


> *Darn...& I thought my work-bench was unique!
> 
> 
> *



I need one of those catalogs 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 16, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I need one of those catalogs




think it's the same as this one, if not maybe one of you guys could scan it?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-schwinn-bicycle-parts-accessories-catalog.83449/


----------



## fattyre (Feb 16, 2016)

Just had some fun rebuilding and greasing some sirens.  Older version seems way better.  These babies seem like they're gonna take some horsepower to get screamin'!  BTW, If anyone has brackets for the older version they'd let go, PM me.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I need one of those catalogs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



The hidden gem in the back of my 1948 Schwinn catalog was the loose leaf section that had been supplemented with the freewheel service instruction sheet by the shop owner.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 16, 2016)

The  Special Loose Section in the back of the catalog was made by the  Schwinn Co.
for their Schwinn dealers.
This is a Schwinn dealer’s catalog,
“By keeping dealers continuously informed of new developments.”

This one has material for the Schwinn-Built MOTOR Bicycle & also
various illustrations of the latest Sturmey*Archer gears by Raleigh Cycle Dist.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 16, 2016)

let's go boys

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pa...tions-schematics-non-discussion-thread.70318/


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 16, 2016)

Handlebar extension work for Rustjunkie factory secret project


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> Handlebar extension work for Rustjunkie factory secret project
> 
> View attachment 286419
> 
> ...



Not much of a secret anymore now is it


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Not much of a secret anymore now is it



All I know is....I touched your girl bike all over


----------



## fattyre (Mar 5, 2016)

Ahh...  The pungent smell of 64 year old grease & oil in the shop tonight.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 10, 2016)

I recovered the Persons seat on my Hi-Lo take-apart bike. It was tricky because the vinyl didn't want to bend and kept wrinkling, but the heat gun and lots of repositioning finally made it work. I also straightened out the crash rail that was really bent.


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 10, 2016)

So once again......    I'm headed to the RustJunkie Ranch to drop off a repaired part and I magically get sucked in to buying more stuff I don't need.    
First thing he does, is get's you to ride some of his high dollar bikes that appear (at first) to have been fished out of the ocean - but internally have the precision parts and construction of a fined tuned Ferrari....the bikes ride like a $$$$$$ road bike!!!!  Then he  sells you on the idea that "this is what you need!"
Next, he gets up into the upper warehouse, where he has whorded every fast-back style frame on the planet (hundreds of frames/forks)   He picks out the worst one, a "CRACK" job (2nd last pic) if you know what I mean...with gobs of poorly repaired brazing (last pic)....added a few ocean fresh rusted parts to the pile.... and BAM!!!  Next thing you know...... you're forking over hundreds of dollars for parts that "all need just a little work"  :eek:    You can't leave this place without dropping some serious cash....his giant Pit Bull will eat you alive if you don't break open that wallet.
So I get home and heat up the crack and the RustJunkie addiction begins once again...........


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

All true!
El Jefe sez: PAY UP!!



 

...see ya tomorrow for your fix!


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 10, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> All true!
> El Jefe sez: PAY UP!!
> 
> ...see ya tomorrow for your fix!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 11, 2016)

just finished building the wheels and putting the hawthrone back together


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 11, 2016)

I worked on this just purchased Hawthorne (thanks Hawthornecrazy).  Never seen a more neglected bike.  No sign of grease on any bearing, sand in the bottom bracket and the rear hub, not to mention the almost impossible to remove black paint.  Gonna be a challenge, this one.  Good thing I like the crusty look.

Mike


----------



## the freewheeler (Mar 15, 2016)

Finally wrapped up a build that I've been slowly working on over the past several months. This may be heresy because it's a modern bike, but I thought it was worthy of sharing. It's a custom cyclocross bike, with frame and fork fabricated by Humble Frameworks.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 15, 2016)

Putting this heavy patina thing together. Not sure what to think yet.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 15, 2016)

Still too many shiny bits


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 15, 2016)

Was liken the welds look...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 15, 2016)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Was liken the welds look...



You know that in between look, like in a constant state of unfinished in both directions, forwards or backwards.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 15, 2016)

I could put this on it...


----------



## Wcben (Mar 16, 2016)

I've been working on a clamp that will fit my handle bars for my 1903 Racycle cusion.... The bars are TOC Wooden Rams Horns, the stem is also TOC- Hussey- thing is the mounting ferrule is 11/8" in diameter, which is roughly 1/4" bigger than the common bar clamp.... Had to decide if it was time to build or, try and stretch an original, decided to build....This is about half way done.... Still need to sculpt it on down and smooth it over....


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2016)

still trying to figure out goose neck problem on my 55 spitfire (posted in all things schwinn/50's head tube size?) but serviced the rest and don't think it had been done ever been done sense my dad got from my cousin around 1960 who bought it new in 55 so been in my family all its life!, just added the struts sense the fork broke once already


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 17, 2016)

Finally finished mounting the twins Wasp Radial engines. Gave her some character with some battle scars and she is almost done. If you look real close you can see thr green zinc chromate showing on the battle scars.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 17, 2016)

Love it Joe!  With twin Wasps, that thing must really FLY!!!  I really like the way that bird is looking.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2016)

What did I work on today? I musta been a bad,bad boy...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> What did I work on today? I musta been a bad,bad boy...View attachment 355145




Ewww gross-you touched Schwinn parts!:eek:  V/r Shawn


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Sep 1, 2016)

I worked on this Iver Johnson motorbike tank for a fellow vintage bike enthusiast who didn't want to use decals.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2016)

Looking good, Tom.
Your hand painted lettering skills are nothing short of amazing.
I put the pedals on my 1937 Elgin Bluebird and took it for my first ride.
I don't know if you guys do this, but I always take note of my life's first experience.
I've seen pictures and heard about the legendary Elgin Bluebird all of my life, but I have never actually ridden one until this evening.
Its kind of like the first time you made love, a little klunky, but it will always be a special memory.
It's only your first once, so make it count.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 1, 2016)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> I worked on this Iver Johnson motorbike tank for a fellow vintage bike enthusiast who didn't want to use decals



That is really great work.
I would go with your method over the best decals anytime.

On a very lower level, I'm doing the stripes by hand as they were originally done
on my bike and not with pin-stripe decals.

This art of yours is like the WW2 leather jackets that were hand-painted with the specific “bomb units or insignia”.
Beautiful.


Thanks for sharing your skill.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 2, 2016)

Cleaning up this TOC Lucas bell and putting on my prewar Schwinn rat. Killer heavy bell.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the nice comments. I've been doing Pinstriping, Lettering and Sign painting including Gold Leaf work for north of forty years. Most of my work is on custom vehicles and race cars. My old bike hobby has brought me into all sorts of extra work in things old and antique. Believe me, there's nothing low level about pinstriping. It takes a lot of patience and practice to pull lines by hand on cars as well as old bike parts. Good luck with your new project. Tom


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> What did I work on today? I musta been a bad,bad boy...




Is there a problem with the water out in Ca. lately.... Soooo many showing up with Schwinnitis?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 2, 2016)

Started on a new project.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 4, 2016)

I've worked on one, and begun to part out another. RIP.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrod (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Sep 8, 2016)

No pedals, but got this 1965 Honda Benly (AKA "baby dream) almost done today.



 



 

Stripped the whole bike, painted it black, redone seat, etc. 

Used to be spray bombed white.



 

Shoulda been riding it today, but the clutch discs are stuck, and I ran out of patience after snapping the clutch cable.

Not a bicycle, duh, but I don't care.


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 9, 2016)

Craigslist find, '53 Colson Imperial. Aired up the tires, Carlisle tubes still doing the job.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 10, 2016)

Retro Rocket


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2016)

Duchess said:


> Retro Rocket
> 
> View attachment 358612



Interesting way of making a ladies bike into a men's


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2016)

The first time I used my own bike stand in my own driveway today and I like it


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Another Huffman..... It does help to have another one of these when you are building a Twin Flex from the frame up! V/r Shawn


----------



## Barto (Sep 17, 2016)

Rebuilding my New Departure hub today, needs a cleaning and the axel needs to be centered.  Threads are a bit buggered and the nut is jammed.  Gonna strip it down, clean it, chase the threads, reassemble and center the axel.  I'm installing a custom rear fender and some crash bars and need to have the same amount of treads on both sides of axel.  This is for my Roll fast Rat Rod (my main squeeze)


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2016)

Spent yesterday morning getting my girl's neglected 56 Jetflow ready to tonight's Foothill Flyers ride. Swapped in some better fenders, straightened out and repaired the headlight, and replaced the cracked rear reflector.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Just got this old racer frameset from France.
Nice gold box lining and traces of nickel plate.
Stuck some hubs on it to see how they look.
Cola bath for the forks and headset.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 17, 2016)

Worked on and finished the Dial Your Ride. Still need to get the headlight and horn to work. Had my first tire blowout since I got in this hobby. Was "this" close to the shakedown ride. Moved the bike out of the shed to take some pics, went back for the camera, and BOOOM!! Almost had a heart attack. Run out, bike on its side on the grass, rear tire flat. Brand new wheel set, brand new tubes, and nearly new tires. Tires say inflate to 40-65 pounds. 65 seemed too much, so I did about 50. Guess that was too much as well. Even bent the new rim! So, off to the store for a new tube, re-inflated to only 40 pounds, then off to a very smooth and quiet ride. The springer is lively, fun to watch, and I can feel a difference in the ride as I "dial" the knob high to low, fun stuff.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 17, 2016)

Started to do a cleanup on my original 49 Luxury Liner today, not bad.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 17, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Worked on and finished the Dial Your Ride. Still need to get the headlight and horn to work. Had my first tire blowout since I got in this hobby. Was "this" close to the shakedown ride. Moved the bike out of the shed to take some pics, went back for the camera, and BOOOM!! Almost had a heart attack. Run out, bike on its side on the grass, rear tire flat. Brand new wheel set, brand new tubes, and nearly new tires. Tires say inflate to 40-65 pounds. 65 seemed too much, so I did about 50. Guess that was too much as well. Even bent the new rim! So, off to the store for a new tube, re-inflated to only 40 pounds, then off to a very smooth and quiet ride. The springer is lively, fun to watch, and I can feel a difference in the ride as I "dial" the knob high to low, fun stuff.
> 
> If it's a Duro inner tube-  40 psi is the max,  depending on your weight
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well I finished putting the Twin Flex together. This bike was parted together and had never been assembled. There were a few issues and small things to be modified or made. The lenses, horn button, and a set of Firestone white walls are on the way. This is a Firestone bike and I'm going to do it in silver and red. Took it for a check ride tonight and everything seemed good. V/r Shawn


----------



## higgens (Sep 18, 2016)

Worked on this for a little bit


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 18, 2016)

Ha!! Same bike I rode today 
Thee Shelby 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 21, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Just got this old racer frameset from France.
> Nice gold box lining and traces of nickel plate.
> Stuck some hubs on it to see how they look.
> Cola bath for the forks and headset.
> ...



Further to the above,
I found a frame number and another headstock rivet hole, can't work out how a makers badge would fit though!
Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Got a box from FEDEX so I went to work.... V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 24, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Further to the above,
> I found a frame number and another headstock rivet hole, can't work out how a makers badge would fit though!
> Any thoughts anyone?
> 
> ...



Sorting through the French chainsets to find something suitable towards making it usable.
This one is at least the right axle size, there seems to have been many variables of this in France.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Another Huffman..... It does help to have another one of these when you are building a Twin Flex from the frame up! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 360667 View attachment 360668



*Gotta tell ya Shawn,Never a dull moment with ya on the rebuilds.But what I like the most is the SNO FLAKE Hanging on the back wall.Made by the great Garton Toy Company.outta of Sheboygan Wis.
ALL THE BEST TO YA *


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Gotta tell ya Shawn,Never a dull moment with ya on the rebuilds.But what I like the most is the SNO FLAKE Hanging on the back wall.Made by the great Garton Toy Company.outta of Sheboygan Wis.
> ALL THE BEST TO YA *





Thanks Rudy. I love the dog on the Sno Flake! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 24, 2016)

Worked on the 41 Rollfast today. Making progress.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks Rudy. I love the dog on the Sno Flake! V/r Shawn



*True Dat!!!Our bloodhound does the same gallup,when we let him run at  my Little League Field.And not Gallup N.M. And if ya don't mind me saying,,Thanks for your insight and info.when it comes to our bike hobby!You are one to look up to!!REGARDS TO YA!!!*


----------



## higgens (Sep 26, 2016)

Worked on this for a little bit


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 27, 2016)

Today I worked on cleaning the  J.C. Higgins rear rack.
I have the frame and tank, but it’s all apart and most of the other parts are
not correct or missing.
So in the mean time, I will post this to illustrate on what I’m working on.
This is my version of what an ad would have looked like if they had made one.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 27, 2016)

should have taken before photos, but today I straightened out a very bent 34 Huffman Camelback. it's not completely done, but almost there. straightening kinked tubes is a slow business, and takes patience.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 27, 2016)

My sister-in-laws Taiwan special.  She hadn't ridden it in about 20 years but at least it was hanging in her garage.  Didn't they know about grease back then?

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> should have taken before photos, but today I straightened out a very bent 34 Huffman Camelback. it's not completely done, but almost there. straightening kinked tubes is a slow business, and takes patience.




I would like to see a pic of this one please. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> My sister-in-laws Taiwan special.  She hadn't ridden it in about 20 years but at least it was hanging in her garage.  Didn't they know about grease back then?
> 
> Mike




I was doing some work as a favor for a youngster on a Wal-Mart bike and it had NO grease in the bottom bracket! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 27, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I would like to see a pic of this one please. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 28, 2016)

Tinkered on my rider a little today...


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2016)

Starting to tear down the Hiawatha.  It took about 20 minutes to get the tire off...lol


----------



## XBPete (Sep 28, 2016)

Picked this JC Higgins step thru today, got the bolts soaking for teardown, all there but the light, tank  and og but for the tyres, front is a Schwinn Typhoon


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2016)

It looks like the fork will have to be a "Joe's Special" job.   Half the tank and the down tube are done.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 28, 2016)

Damn dude!! That Hiawatha is so damn clean!!! Yes lets straighten that fork!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 1, 2016)

An 'ol Colson... V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Also been working on getting all the electrics working on my Iver. I have some battery holders coming this week so I should be able to wrap this one up. P.S. hornlites are a PITA! Also wound up rebuilding and servicing the 2 speed hub. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Picked up this BSA tandem yesterday.
Anyone seen one with the adjustable rear top tube before?
It unbolts and can be either in a ladies or gents position.
Any ideas on age anyone?


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2016)

Finally got back in the shop this weekend.
I have a few projects that need attention...but, which one is next?

I was asked to revive this 70s tandem that is to be used in wedding photo shoots. Probably the most un-enjoyable project I've taken on.
I hate working on post 50s bikes.

Rollfast tandem.

Before




Done




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2016)

I did get the other Colson built rear steer frame back from the welder last week.
Frame apparently was cracked and the previous owner had it crudely repaired.
They added gussets and poorly fitted 1/4" round stock.
Had all that cut out, then assessed the issues and then re-welded. Not perfect but, it's a lot better. 

As found






The issues




not perfect but, better..







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Finally got back in the shop this weekend.
> I have a few projects that need attention...but, which one is next?
> 
> I was asked to revive this 70s tandem that is to be used in wedding photo shoots. Probably the most un-enjoyable project I've taken on.
> ...




They are either really good friends or paying good money before I touch one of those! Nice job JD. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah these newer middleweights from the 70s just don't dial in like we hope. Unlike the heavier duty framed postwar bikes.
Middleweights can be great riding bikes but, only if everything fits properly.
I really didn't enjoy this project. But, I was committed.  It only took me 2 months to get it done...due procrastination. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> An 'ol Colson... V/r Shawn






Freqman1 said:


> Also been working on getting all the electrics working on my Iver. I have some battery holders coming this week so I should be able to wrap this one up. P.S. hornlites are a PITA! Also wound up rebuilding and servicing the 2 speed hub. V/r Shawn




Looks like you need to ask Santa for a work stand this year


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like you need to ask Santa for a work stand this year




I have one I was just too lazy to pull it out! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I have one I was just too lazy to pull it out! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 366393




Just messing with ya. With so many projects, it looks like you could use a couple more.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 3, 2016)

made up a pair of crash rails for the green monark , now of to the chromeing shop


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Got a nice old "Brown" saddle from France.
It looks okay but perhaps a little too utilitarian for this racy frame.
We'll see.......


----------



## tech549 (Oct 3, 2016)

disassembled the ladies monark today


----------



## tech549 (Oct 3, 2016)

ok tell me I am losing it but I cannot find the master link on this chain.i have looked back and forth up and down.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 4, 2016)

My present project is a 39-41 Elgin, Long tank, fender over. Going kool board tracker!! All the parts of this bike that are going into storage.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 5, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Picked up this BSA tandem yesterday.
> Anyone seen one with the adjustable rear top tube before?
> It unbolts and can be either in a ladies or gents position.
> Any ideas on age anyone?
> ...



Found BSA 'piled arms' logo on the rear crank arms, can't find a frame number as yet. Scraped off several layers of paint in all the usual areas
but nothing to be seen.
Can anyone help as to location please?


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Stripped my newly acquired old tandem down to prep for a rattlecan repaint.
Underneath the black Hammerite it's baby blue and after cleaning some crud off the front BB found it to be a nice Bayliss-Wiley example.


----------



## higgens (Oct 9, 2016)

Whipped this up with spare parts.


----------



## higgens (Oct 9, 2016)

And put a few parts on this one


----------



## Elginboy (Oct 11, 2016)

Made a custom lens for my Flightliners headlight.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 12, 2016)

higgens said:


> And put a few parts on this one
> View attachment 368780



Nice looking roadmaster ya got there


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 12, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 285939 I worked on my 1976  Schwinn




Nice to see the cromo comp scrambler, Joe. Still one of my must-haves.
Beautiful brazing and Shimano drops on that baby.


----------



## petritl (Oct 15, 2016)

I purchased this trike last year; the box needs some extra attention so in the meantime I made this pickup bed. The frame was sand blasted and painted; I found the replacement fender saddle, and carrier in my spare parts loft. It appears this was Schwinn made, the rear frame, crank, sprocket, chain guard, and seat clamp / bolt are all Schwinn and the front axle was cast in Chicago










I am planning on taking it on the Sunday morning 13 mile group ride but anyone who has one of these delivery trikes know how unstable they are above a slow pedal but I made up a self centering feature that allows it to travel at speed.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 15, 2016)

Working on the Kickstand from hell !
A hole I just couldn't penetrate (lol)











So I went with this cool rear axel one !  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 16, 2016)

Rebuilding a 1978 Redline MX-II. Transition year frame. Original finish and decals.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2016)

Finally work on my OG Elgin guard for my 38. Had to relocate the front bracket, because this guard is for a curved down tube. Broke the welds and drilled a couple holes to make it a down tube guard. Thanks god I didn't butcher it too bad, and it works great.


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 31, 2016)

Put a coat of wax on the red Collgete and black Speedster and chrome fenders and new tube in the front tire of the brown Suburban.


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 1, 2016)

Installed headlights and battery tube on my CWC/Elgin conglomeration. 
I originally had them up on top of the bars, but I like this much better.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 1, 2016)

Local 13 said:


> Installed headlights and battery tube on my CWC/Elgin conglomeration.
> I originally had them up on top of the bars, but I like this much better. View attachment 377910 View attachment 377909



Looks very sleek with the lights under the bars.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 1, 2016)

Duchess said:


> View attachment 371831



I want to put a powerful RC jet engine on a Spaceliner so bad! It's the first thing I'm going to do after grad school... Dreamin' big here lol!


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 6, 2016)

I am cleaning up and servicing a 70's Kalkhoff 3 speed/w coaster brake folding bike it's in good shape just needs cleaning and grease all the bearings. Still has the original tires from Germany on it. Going to keep them but put new ones on to ride. I love the detail work on the side of the rims.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 7, 2016)

Threw a set of Torrington crossbars on the 42 Elgin since I've been looking for a nicer U bar. Looks like now I'll be pulling them back off in a week or so, got a perfect patina match U bar coming in.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 8, 2016)

What bike worked/flipped me over !!
Going to pick up my son and his Razor scooter went in between the spokes of the front wheel 

Guess I'm buying a helmet and training wheels 
Not that long  ago I collapsed my lung on another bike flip over the bars


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 8, 2016)

Worked on my 62 Schwinn











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Nov 8, 2016)

Geez Eddie, take it easy.    I was just about to post here and read yours.   my day was mild compared to yours.......
I will give you a "thumbs up". Not because I like what happened to you. Just the fact you are ok!

Here is what Tinker did today:

  I got prepared for winter by cleaning and spraying the plated metal parts of these bikes with WD40  to protect from the winter months while hanging in the garage. I have found that hanging them up off the damp concrete floor is better on the wheels..






Some of them I cover up too.




Started to cover up this Schwinn excelsior but changed my mind and brought it inside for the winter. I have sold at least 15 bikes the past year but still am too cramped for space inside. Figured this old Schwinn already had enough "patina" on it to risk letting it set out for another damp Chicago winter.

 







Kills me to leave the Hawthorne 5 bar out. This is one of the best riding bikes ever. Have to wait until next spring.......
We do get some nice days that one could ride during the winter if so inclined. Problem is so much salt is dumped on the streets it's not worth it for the damage done to rims.

Some of the crusty old beaters I don't worry about....


This old Elgin has been hanging here for many years. I dust it off once a year and wipe it down.  Hasn't gotten any more rusty since the day I got it. Anyway this is what I have been doing this week. Working on them ?....No. Just getting the bikes ready for the long winter ahead.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 8, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> What bike flipped me over !!
> Going to pick up my son and his Razor scooter went in between the spokes of the front wheel
> 
> Guess I'm buying a helmet and training wheels
> ...




Glad your not too hurt. I wrecked my 62 on Sunday  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 8, 2016)

Not so much ME working but Tempest is almost done at the shop and he freed the seat post, still have two straight posts and a 7 post in surplus.

I think the arms I had to take off the Higgins rack for Rosa will work at the front cut off at the bottoms and drilled to extend up from the seat post bolt, then I can secure the rear and undo it to lift and change bulb in the taillights when needed.

I didn't read it right the first time Eddie, sorry...you ran into YOUR kids scooter, I gather they weren't on it I hope but YEOEWITCH!

Just tell folks you were going to shave for your first race but gave up on it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 8, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 372152 View attachment 372151 View attachment 372150 Finally work on my OG Elgin guard for my 38. Had to relocate the front bracket, because this guard is for a curved down tube. Broke the welds and drilled a couple holes to make it a down tube guard. Thanks god I didn't butcher it too bad, and it works great.




Grade A in my book!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> What bike flipped me over !!
> Going to pick up my son and his Razor scooter went in between the spokes of the front wheel
> 
> Guess I'm buying a helmet and training wheels
> ...



:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 8, 2016)

SHO2010 said:


> I am cleaning up and servicing a 70's Kalkhoff 3 speed/w coaster brake folding bike it's in good shape just needs cleaning and grease all the bearings. Still has the original tires from Germany on it. Going to keep them but put new ones on to ride. I love the detail work on the side of the rims. View attachment 379883 View attachment 379884 View attachment 379885 View attachment 379886 View attachment 379887



Got my local bike shop to get the pin out of the crank arm (old one on the right new one on the left), now just have to finish cleaning a few more parts, grease the crank bearings put it all together and give it a shake down ride in a couple of days.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 9, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Geez Eddie, take it easy.    I was just about to post here and read yours.   my day was mild compared to yours.......
> I will give you a "thumbs up". Not because I like what happened to you. Just the fact you are ok!
> 
> Here is what Tinker did today:View attachment 380858  I got prepared for winter by cleaning and spraying the plated metal parts of these bikes with WD40  to protect from the winter months while hanging in the garage. I have found that hanging them up off the damp concrete floor is better on the wheels..
> ...



 hay tinker dave ,just when i think i have seen all your bikes , more pop up!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 9, 2016)

Worked on the 1936 Westfield. Rebuilt the Model D hub, had to replace the brake disc holder because of a pitted race and the cone for the driver as it was pitted too. Put the triple step rims back on and it rides great. I've been using a set of dropcenters for quite awhile now. Rebuilt just in time to put away for winter. Oh well, one less thing to do in the spring.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 9, 2016)

SHO2010 said:


> I am cleaning up and servicing a 70's Kalkhoff 3 speed/w coaster brake folding bike it's in good shape just needs cleaning and grease all the bearings. Still has the original tires from Germany on it. Going to keep them but put new ones on to ride. I love the detail work on the side of the rims. View attachment 379883 View attachment 379884 View attachment 379885 View attachment 379886 View attachment 379887



After voting was up late watching the election ran out of energy only got the little tin of parts cleaned up, the crank and the shifter will work on the rear rim tomorrow.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Worked on cleaning up these pedals for the Rochester.
Not bad, some nickel to see and plenty of patina


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 10, 2016)

*Just for fun!*
Cleaned up the Header bike, Earl the shop mascot has a different one to watch for the winter!


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 12, 2016)

SHO2010 said:


> View attachment 381302 View attachment 381303 View attachment 381304
> After voting was up late watching the election ran out of energy only got the little tin of parts cleaned up, the crank and the shifter will work on the rear rim tomorrow.



Finished all the cleaning and servicing of the Kalkhoff. I put white wall tires on it kind of sets it off and a tiger in my tank.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2016)

Worked on my smallest bike today, it's a 40's Murray built sidewalk bike. Gave it a good cleaning and did a boiled linseed oil treatment on it. Also added a dropstand from a another sidewalk carcass I had laying around. Going to use it as an advertisement  piece.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 19, 2016)

The 2 I'm working on at the moment. Minor things to the Monark, complete build on the JC Higgins (it's headed for the blaster's Monday).


----------



## higgens (Nov 19, 2016)

Ready to hit the streets


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 19, 2016)

Tightened up the Ice bike and aired up the rear tire. Seventy degrees yesterday, first snow today. Should have taken the picture earlier before the snow melted. Looks like winter riding is here.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 20, 2016)

I put a tag on my bike and helped my son take his a part. I think the fairlady spent some time at the beach. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2016)

Put some nicer U bars on the 42 Wartime Elgin. Also new Elgin torpedo grips. This bar is a perfect patina match with the rest of the bike now. Here's a pic with old bar and the updated one.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 29, 2016)

I started the tear down on my 1959 Raleigh. I sprayed all the nuts and bolts with Kroil and will let it soak tonight hopefully everything will come apart easily (wishful thinking).


----------



## buickmike (Nov 29, 2016)

Right after this pic. I changed 7 tooth to a larger gear. Luckily I had another chain that was longer. And off I went. Took it out at night and decided sprocket is off center due to chain becoming tight- loose depending on position.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh well


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Working on getting another bike rollin for the Coaster Colson Ride this upcoming Sunday.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 29, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> The 2 I'm working on at the moment. Minor things to the Monark, complete build on the JC Higgins (it's headed for the blaster's Monday).View attachment 385142



What is the red air cleaner off of?


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 29, 2016)

modelcarjedi said:


> I put a tag on my bike and helped my son take his a part. I think the fairlady spent some time at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great to see the younger generation interested not just us grey hairs.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 30, 2016)

Playing around with the 38 Shelby Cadillac since the weather is so nice. This bike was in peices for a little while so I decided to throw it back together as a rider.


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 30, 2016)

Woah, pretty similar throw together I finished up!


----------



## mike j (Nov 30, 2016)

Started working on this 1949 Rollfast again. It was on the back burner for awhile. cds2323 posted some great advertisements about these bikes, one of which I appropriated below. Always liked the frame design,I had a 48 tank model,& think the "three bar" is pretty rare. Picked this up as a bare frame at Dudley, the rest from various swaps, adding Elgin skirts which I think go well .

View attachment 390265

View attachment 390268

View attachment 3902


----------



## higgens (Jan 1, 2017)

Rainy day bike build 



Thanks to jaf/co for tank and shroud


----------



## higgens (Jan 1, 2017)

Another one almost done


----------



## buickmike (Jan 1, 2017)

Rim work


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 1, 2017)

Today I finished cleaning up this 1943 war time civilian Huffman lightweight.  It is in original paint and everything else appears correct except for the new tires and replaced grips.  I bought the bicycle back in August; it's now displayed in our kitchen.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 1, 2017)

First hoop was twisted second attempt (2nd hoop)was successful


----------



## Dave K (Jan 1, 2017)

Front loader for my wife's DX taking the Evaporust bath



Next in the bath crusty Torrington 8.  Best parts from the 4 to make a good pair.


----------



## King Louie (Jan 1, 2017)

Montgomery Wards Silver King , washed and lubed it , pumped up tires , got ready to load it for Cyclone Coasters ride and front tire split and blew tube ! Lol ended grabbing another bike for ride


----------



## King Louie (Jan 3, 2017)

Replaced rotted tires with new rubber today


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Recommenced work on the convertable rear BSA tandem, 3 1/2 hours in and the frame is starting to come good.

 
At least another 3 1/2 hours to go!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm repainting My TOC bike today.  Someone had it stripped down to bare metal and painted up years ago but it looks like someone spilled a chemical on it and it pulled some of the paint off.  I touch up those spots but just wasn't happy.


----------



## mike j (Jan 11, 2017)

When I cobbled this bike together, forgot to include a dust cap with the chainring, cranks components. Was able to employ an empty Corona beer can for the job. Thankfully, they are not in short supply. That the paint matches, is a bonus.


----------



## higgens (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 14, 2017)

I am taking this 20" Schwinn apart and check this out. The chain appears to have a hasp for a master link and the rear rim is a 7 tooth skip tooth Bendix. The serial # is Jxxxxx, you ever see anything like this?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 14, 2017)

Not a schwinn guy, but got this last night in Dallas Tx..


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 14, 2017)

I just love rust!!!!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 14, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 285990 Don't mean to be a downer, but this is what I worked on today. Looking at this awful sight.


----------



## Duchess (Jan 15, 2017)

Got the lights working.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 15, 2017)

Project "Stainless Banana"


----------



## King Louie (Jan 15, 2017)

Pulled out the 52 Deluxe Hornet , pump up the tires , wash & lubed it and took it for a ride


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 23, 2017)

Working on getting my rider ready for spring. Overhauled a set of Mavic rims laced in to low flange campy record hubs and wrapped them in Panaracer tires. Trying out a shorter stem and GB rando bars so I can get my saddle back a little more and not feel like im streching for the bars. Gonna mess around with bar and stem combos/adjustment till spring hits, then ill wrap the bars up. Everthing else got a once over, shell be ready to roll once I can bare the nite time chill.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 23, 2017)

Peugeot winter project complete,tore it down to the bearings long ago.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 23, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Project "Stainless Banana"
> 
> View attachment 410258 View attachment 410259 View attachment 410260



That is a gorgeous bike. What exactly is it?


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 23, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> That is a gorgeous bike. What exactly is it?




Thank you!

It's on its way to a Shelby Super Airflow Deluxe. It's badged as a Shelby Speedway Special.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 19, 2017)

Finally it's up and running 
Thank you @Joe Buffardi ,  for getting the core to me 





Other than a few details,  she rides smooth











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2017)

I started working on one of the Columbia Chainless bikes this weekend


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 19, 2017)

Working on a front rack for my 61 Jaguar got it cheap it is not a Schwinn rack it's a Wald but will do until if find a good Schwinn.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 19, 2017)

Finished rebuilding the 2 speed. Added the rack, guard and light.


----------



## Kramai88 (Feb 19, 2017)

Working on my 1960 Jaguar it's cleaning up nicely. Ready for assembly








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 9, 2020)

39 Monark 5 bar 
Still got a ways to go but coming along


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 11, 2020)

An original paint base model 1941 Rollfast with just a touch of attitude!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 11, 2020)

mrg said:


> took it for a ride then decided to see what was under all that paint, man what a job, though about finishing it for the Shelby ride but don't know if I have the patients and may put it in the sale section and let someone else finish it.View attachment 220928View attachment 220929View attachment 220930View attachment 220931View attachment 220932View attachment 220933
> 
> View attachment 220928
> 
> ...



NICE ROADSTER!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 11, 2020)

Working on the bike toter.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 29, 2022)

Bits


And pieces


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2022)

Spent some time working on a 59 Phantom today, swapping the black tires for Typhoon whitewalls and adding correct bars and a quick cleanup.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 2, 2022)

Cleaned the chains on Frau Fritz’s tandem.

who knew chain cleaning could take so long?






maybe if there was less than ten feet of the stuff.


----------



## ranman (Oct 2, 2022)

Worked on these two today.


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 2, 2022)

Recently acquired a Mead Ranger. Have been carefully tearing it down searching for clues about its age. Somewhat anxious about trying to remove the petrified tires from the wooden rims.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 3, 2022)

whisper2scream said:


> Recently acquired a Mead Ranger. Have been carefully tearing it down searching for clues about its age. Somewhat anxious about trying to remove the petrified tires from the wooden rims.
> 
> View attachment 1705841
> 
> ...



I’d there a date stamp on the crank?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 3, 2022)

I mounted a Delta Silveray to my crusty Western Flyer before taking it for a ride. 🙂


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 3, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> I’d there a date stamp on the crank?



Just the trademark stamp on the drive side crank arm. Nothing on the axle.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 4, 2022)

Broke down and painted the 700c hoops for the 23 Rex.  A bit more “ratrod red” than i wanted but the color matches the original color of the bike.  I did a dark base so i will just rough em up some to let it show thru a bit.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 15, 2022)

Looking for the bulb part number for Delta top loader / front loader/ or even silveray if they were all the same that is.



The local ace hardware store had limited selection. All though they wanted to use longer bulb / I don't want lens to distort..


----------



## buickmike (Nov 15, 2022)

I got it,


I pulled this one apart, GE14. I believe both lights bought from  my560 sec eBay seller.. But the only light I will actually illuminate is top loader. The other front loaders are just for looks. Might connect a hornlite just for snicks but have to wait for appropriate thread so post doesn't get deleted     ,again


----------

